# a wild goose chase



## o'clock

Hola, de nuevo solicito vuestra apreciada ayuda.

Estoy estudiando “Idioms” y no encuentro el significado de éste.

De todas formas, tampoco logro entender la siguiente frase.

It started out as a *treasure hunt*, and ended up as *a wild goose chase*. We got hopelessly lost in the forest.

Empezó como la caza del tesoro y terminó como ¿......??? Nos encontramos perdidos en el bosque sin esperanza. (Me imagino que se refiere a que se sintieron “desesperanzados” ¿no?)

La última frase parece tener un sentido figurado. No creo que estén perdidos realmente en el bosque ¿Es una frase hecha?

Gracias.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Hola
Empezó como una caza de tesoros (o del tesoro) y terminó como una persecusión de gansos salvajes. Nos perdimos sin remedio en el bosque.

Aunque "hopeless" significa sin esperanza, en español suena muy fuerte. Sin remedio va mejor aquí. Si pones "sin esperanza" o "desesperanzados" parece que fuera que se van a morir.

Con la "persecusión de gansos salvajes", también puedes poner "patos" (suena mejor). También se podría usar "carrera" por "chase", que quedaría "carrera de patos".

A que te confundí!?

Saludos


----------



## o'clock

No, ¡¡qué va, no me has confundido!! Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Es muy gracioso el ejemplo que pones sobre "sin esperanza". 

De todas formas, al tratarse de un IDIOM, esa "caza de gansos salvajes" debe tener otro significado ¿no? ¿no te parece que es una frase en sentido figurado? Un saludo.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Sí, es sentido figurado.  Quiere decir que ni sabían para donde iban..., imagínate perseguir gansos, ¿¿cuando los alcanzas??

Estaba buscando un equivalente en español, pero no me viene a la cabeza ninguno..., cacería de brujas es otra cosa, ¿verdad?  

¿Se te ocurre algo?

P.D.:  Gracias por corregir gansos con S..., ya ni escribir sé...


----------



## QUIJOTE

"Wild goose chase" es una frase que se usa cuando se hace algo que tarda mucho tiempo y que no tiene frutos.


----------



## Whisky con ron

En ese caso se podría usar "pérdida de tiempo".


----------



## o'clock

¡Muchas gracias! ¡Sois una maravilla!

Entonces:  "a wild goose chase" es similar a "beat/flog a dead horse!  ¿no?

Sigo estudiando, un saludo


----------



## QUIJOTE

Ese es el significado, *¿*pero como lo dirías metafóricamente en español?


----------



## Whisky con ron

¡No lo decimos porque en español nunca se pierde tiempo!  ;-) Podría ser "llover sobre mojado"...


----------



## QUIJOTE

Funny!!!


----------



## cubaMania

Pues no tengo equivalente en español, pero aquí está la definición del diccionario Cambridge:


> a search which is completely unsuccessful and a waste of time because the person or thing being searched for does not exist or is somewhere else:
> After two hours spent wandering in the snow, I realized we were on a wild goose chase.


Los elementos del sentido son dos:
1.  búsqueda sin posibilidad de éxito
2.  malgastamiento de tiempo
Creo que se necesitan ambas para tener equivalente


----------



## Whisky con ron

Ah!  "buscar una aguja en un pajar" es bastante parecido.

Cuba:  "malgastamiento" no es una palabra.  "malgasto" sí.


----------



## cubaMania

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Cuba: "malgastamiento" no es una palabra. "malgasto" sí.


malgastamiento malgasto malgasto malgasto malgasto malgasto malgasto malgasto malgasto malgasto
Gracias señorita por la corrección.


----------



## Chaucer

¿Qué tal?: Empezó como una caza del tesoro y terminó *en una loca persecución inútil*.  [Modismo en español, no sé].


----------



## vilagarcia

Hola:
En español existe una frase coloquial para expresar esa pérdida de tiempo que es:"Estar tocándose las narices" ó "estar rascando la barriga", repito que son expresiones muy coloquiales.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Todas las expresiones propuestas son muy buenas. Sin embargo, opino que la que mejor encaja en la frase es:

Empezó como una caza del tesoro y terminamos *mareando la perdiz*.

Saludos.


----------



## gotitadeleche

o'clock said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas gracias! ¡Sois una maravilla!
> 
> Entonces:  "a wild goose chase" es similar a "beat/flog a dead horse!  ¿no?
> 
> Sigo estudiando, un saludo



To me "wild goose chase" is not exactly the same as "beat a dead horse." Beat a dead horse is to continue to insist on something that is already a lost cause. A wild goose chase is more like "the run-around." You run around trying to resolve a problem and every avenue you try ends up fruitless. You are transferred from one department to another, but at the end of the day, nothing. It is the picture of chasing a goose, scurrying left and right, and running in circles, but you can´t catch the goose. Now, if you have exhausted all options and find that resolution is impossible, but you still insist---then it becomes beating a dead horse.


----------



## saemon

¡Hola!
¿Me podéis ayudar a traducir esta frase?: "Edwin tried to protect me, and so he sent his friend off on a wild goose chase, to Icewind Dale of all places!" Gracias.


----------



## Chaucer

Haz una búsqueda "goose chase" donde dice _Search_ en la parte superior de esta página. Allí la verás comentada.


----------



## mjscott

Edwin trataba de protegerme, así que mandó a sus amigos en una búsqueda inútil, a Icewind Dale (un lugar) ¡de todos lugares!


----------



## saemon

*¡¡¡*Gracias!!! Lo que sigo sin entender es el significado de "of all places". ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## garryknight

"Of all places" en este contexto significa "of all the places to which Edwin could have sent his friend".


----------



## QUIJOTE

¡¡¡¡De los lugares que pudo escoger!!!!, escogió Icewind Dale...,*of all places*.


----------



## Martona

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Has Haz una búsqueda "goose chase" donde dice _Search_ en la parte superior de esta página. Allí la verás comentada.



Hola Chaucer:

Me he permitido hacer una pequeña corrección en tu texto (quizá ha sido un error de "typeo" por tu parte, no sé), pero bueno, espero que no te sepa mal.

Has = verbo haber.
Haz = verbo hacer.

Saludos, 

Martona


----------



## Juliet Lucy

I read this with interest and agree with the last comment.

Also, in English, you usually send someone else on a wild goose chase - sometimes on purpose! If my boss sends me across London to go round all the florists, looking for black roses, but black roses don't exist - that's a wild goose chase.


But I'm still not sure what the Spanish idiom for "a wild goose chase" is!
Surely the Spanish sometimes waste time in a pointless exercise? 
Or send someone else on a pointless mission - like looking for black roses?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hello!
From www.idiomconnection.com:



> *wild goose chase*
> 
> - absurd or hopeless search
> 
> _The man led the police on a wild goose chase when he ran away from them downtown_



So we have to mention search somewhere...

I would translate it as *una búsqueda absurda / sin esperanza.*

Cheers from Madrid.

EVA.


----------



## lockpicker

Hi. I've seen una búsqueda inútil used. I think that conveys the meaning in English. Lockpicker.


----------



## bambi68

Gracias, lockpicker... Voy a usar esa expresión mañana para interpretar a un pastor que va a decir, "The Wise Men sent Herod on a wild goose chase...", con Los Reyes Magos mandaron a Herodes en una búsqueda inútil".


----------



## faerna

Existe una expresión muy parecida en español: CAZAR GAMUSINOS. (Los gamusinos no existen, se inventaron para gastar bromas a los cazadores novatos.)


----------



## sdhanel

This may be a case of one wild goose chase leading to another.  I'm still wondering just how to say it _en español_.


----------



## unspecified

Would something like "perseguir una quimera" or "correr tras un quimera" be similar?

The latter, I've heard used in a similar sense in a song (_Y Mi Banda Toca el Rock_ - releída por Laura Pausini; originally from _La mia banda suona il rock_ by Ivano Fossati), but it was obviously translated from Italian, so I'm not very sure about it...


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Martona said:


> Hola Chaucer:
> 
> Me he permitido hacer una pequeña corrección en tu texto (quizá ha sido un error de "typeo" por tu parte, no sé), pero bueno, espero que no te sepa mal.
> 
> Has = verbo haber.
> Haz = verbo hacer.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Martona



*Un error tipográfico.*
"Typeo" es incorrecto; "tipeo" es un anglicismo.
Un saludito.
Eva


----------



## sdhanel

faerna said:


> Existe una expresión muy parecida en español: CAZAR GAMUSINOS. (Los gamusinos no existen, se inventaron para gastar bromas a los cazadores novatos.)


 
This sounds like a 'snipe hunt' in English. 

However, today I was on a 'wild goose chase' but not a 'snipe hunt'.

Para mi, prefiero, _'una búsqueda fracasada'_.


----------



## jomar1i1

Hace tiempo se lo pregunté a mi madre que es intérprete y traductora cómo se dice: "Chasing Rainbows" y me había dicho que para mantener el significado "Buscando quimeras" seria lo mas semejante, yo creo, que hasta cierto punto se podría usar la misma frase hecha para decir "On a wild goose chase". 
El problema es que esto supone algo tangible y no "buscar lo imposible" como "Chasing Rainbows" o buscar una quimera, fauna mitológica. 
Algo diferente tendría que ser.
 
"Y esto son mis dos centavos", je je je.


----------



## f_rocha

Otra frase en español para "wild goose chase" podría ser "buscándole peras al olmo".


----------



## Esternocleido

LadyBlakeney said:


> Todas las expresiones propuestas son muy buenas. Sin embargo, opino que la que mejor encaja en la frase es:
> 
> Empezó como una caza del tesoro y terminamos *mareando la perdiz*.
> 
> Saludos.



Como se vio en su momento, no hay un equivalente perfecto para "wild-goose chase". "Marear la perdiz" sería más bien "beat around the bush". 

En según que contexto podría valer "ir de la ceca a la meca" pero sigue sin ser exactamente "wild-goose chase", ya que "de la ceca a la meca" no implica necesariamente ir de un sitio a otro sin sentido, sino sólo tener que desplazarse numerosas veces sin desearlo.


----------



## iheartL&O

¿Se puede decir: a cazar arco iris?


----------



## broken tree house

A wild-goose chase could be when someone tries to find, reach or accomplish something and after a long while of failures they realize that no matter how hard they try it will be fruitless.

In Spanish we say in such circunstances: una búsqueda infructuosa, un logro o tarea inalcanzable.


----------



## Ferrol

Whisky con ron said:


> Ah!  "buscar una aguja en un pajar" es bastante parecido.
> 
> Cuba:  "malgastamiento" no es una palabra.  "malgasto" sí.


Es "buscar una aguja en un pajar". El sentido que da la r.a.e. a esta expresión coincide cone el que el WR Reference 
English definition  Dictionary,  da para wild-goose chase. En mi opinión no tiene  nada que ver con otras quevsevhan sugerido en el thread como "llueve sobre mojado" que significa que ocurre de nuevo algo, generalmente  no deseado,mo "pedir peras al olmo" que significa en opinión del que lo dice , que es imposible esperar que -generalmente una persona- se comporte de determinada manera
Saludos
*buscar una aguja** en un pajar.*
*1.* loc. verb. coloq. Empeñarse en conseguir algo imposible o muy difícil.


----------



## Court Interpreter VICTOR

*a wild goose chase*

_*corriendo como gallina sin cabeza

I also really like :

 "buscar una aguja en un pajar" by Whisky con ron*_


----------

